# Laurie Miller



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

Send her a PM on here. She checks in often. If you need to reach her quickly you can also send her a message on Face Book. Here's her webpage.. https://www.facebook.com/groups/1096320300380337/


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Send her a PM on beesource.com. Her screen name is Lauri


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!

>> I have seen references to Laurie Miller and her queens. Are they tf?

_Lauri_ does not characterize her operation as _treatment free_, but rather '_treatment reduced_'. Here is her more detailed explanation of that ...
http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...aims&p=1352632&highlight=treating#post1352632

To send a Private Message to a Beesource member, click on their _Member Name_ in any of their posts (such as the one of Lauri's I linked above), and then choose "Private Message".


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

Lauri has a current listing in the For Sale section. http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?319719


----------



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

Laurie's great. Got an order for early season Glenn queens already placed but believe she may be getting lean for this season already depending on what you're looking for.


----------



## kramerbryan (Oct 30, 2013)

Welcome Nootka, she is also listed on craigslist Seattle.


----------

